# [Résolu] Changer le nom d'installation du kernel dans /boot

## sdauth

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer Gentoo sur ma machine.

J'aimerais savoir comment changer le nom d'installation du kernel et de l'initramfs dans /boot ? (avec genkernel)

Avec Arch Linux (et peut-être d'autres distros), à chaque installation du kernel, ce dernier est installé sous la forme suivante :

```
vmlinuz-linux-lts

initramfs-linux-lts

System.map-linux
```

Comment faire avec Gentoo ? (et que cela se mette à jour automatiquement à chaque màj du kernel) Je ne trouve pas l'information dans le manuel.

Actuellement, genkernel génère le kernel et l'initramfs comme ceci :

```
kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.65-gentoo

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.65-gentoo

System.map-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.65-gentoo
```

MerciLast edited by sdauth on Fri Sep 21, 2018 1:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebB

Salut,

Il me semble que dans genkernel.conf tu as une option pour changer le ****genkernel**** en ****cequetuveux****.

Tu souhaiterai avoir quoi comme nom?

Si c'est pour écraser les anciennes versions tu risque d'avoir un problème si tu fais une mauvaise manip.

D'ou l'utilité de garder 2 noyaux au cas ou.

----------

## sdauth

Salut,

Merci de ta réponse.

Quelle est donc cette fameuse option ?   :Wink: 

Il faudrait que le kernel et l'initramfs soient installés ainsi :

vmlinuz-linux-lts

initramfs-linux-lts

System.map-linux-lts

En fait, le nom ne doit pas bouger (donc sans numéro de la version du kernel) car sinon cela fait sauter mon entrée de démarrage GRUB à chaque màj du kernel. (GRUB installé en payload avec coreboot, disque entièrement chiffré, y compris /boot)

Quant à un éventuel souci avec le kernel, je peux toujours faire un chroot donc ce n'est pas très grave.   :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Je ne suis pas sûr que tu puisses figer complètement et de façon arbitraire le nom des fichiers produits par genkernel (en suivant l'idée de SebB, cf /etc/genkernel.conf et la manpage, il doit parler de l'option "KNAME").

Si tu as un système de fichier pour /boot qui supporte les liens, c'est peut être plus simple pour faire semblant de garder des noms de fichiers fixes, non?

----------

## sdauth

Merci.

En effet, j'ai pensé à l'option symlink. C'est d'ailleurs ce que fait Debian par exemple https://debian-handbook.info/browse/squeeze/sect.kernel-installation.html

via l'option :

```

do_symlink = yes
```

dans /etc/kernel-img.conf

En revanche, si je fais manuellement mon symlink

vmlinuz-linux-lts > kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.65-gentoo

initramfs-linux-lts > initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.65-gentoo

J'ai peur d'oublier lors d'une màj et que ce dernier soit "brisé" donc.   :Confused:  Où peut-être qu'il y a une méthode pour que ce dernier soit mis à jour automatiquement via un wildcard ? Je vais voir.

EDIT :

Je viens de voir cette option dans genkernel.conf

```
# Créer les liens symbolique dans  BOOTDIR automatiquement ?

SYMLINK="yes"
```

Cela a l'air d'être ça..   :Embarassed: 

Selon le wiki, cela génèrera les symlink suivants :

```
kernel > kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.7.10-gentoo

initramfs > initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.7.10-gentoo
```

Si j'ai juste à ajuster légèrement l'entrée dans mon grub.cfg actuel mais qu'ensuite le symlink du kernel et de l'initramfs ne bougent pas, cela fera l'affaire.

Je recompile @world en ce moment (^^"), je viendrai dire plus tard si c'est ok.Last edited by sdauth on Fri Sep 21, 2018 2:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Ah oui, bien vu  :Wink: 

Comme quoi, lire la doc...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sdauth

En effet !

C'était bien ça, tout fonctionne désormais.   :Smile:  Merci

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonne nouvelle.

N'oublie pas d'ajouter un petit (résolu) dans le titre de ton thread  :Wink:  (cf le format des titres des sujets)

----------

